# Golden Daemon



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys and girls. So, we are fast approaching Games Day 2011..and with that comes Golden Daemon! So I was wondering who of you will be entering and what will you be entering? I'm considering entering my Forgeworld Bloodthirster just for the experience of it. If I can make it past the first round of judging I shall be happy.










Look forward to hearing your responses and seeing your models.

PS sorry the image is a little "bright", it's the best image I have to hand at the moment. (A few other photos on my site in the gallery).


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

I have nowhere near those skills, Plus iv been to your website and I now reason any of your models have a chance to win. Good,luck to you!


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice looking model you have there, good luck. Unfortunately I haven't finished my entry for this year, but sometime soon It will be uploaded.


----------

